# My Skimmer Skiff 16 Build



## Fish-N-Fool (Jan 10, 2017)

Stopped by the Skimmer shop on Monday to check on progress. They are getting ready for rigging and hopefully I will be towing it home this weekend after my Spring Break vacation. Heres some pics in the meantime.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Jan 10, 2017)

Stopped by again today to check on the progress, Bobby thinks he should have it done by close tomorrow. Things are moving right along and I'm looking forward to the long drive home with skiff in tow.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice! What hp is that Merc?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Jan 10, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Nice! What hp is that Merc?


Thanks! 40hp


----------



## FlatsFishin (Feb 21, 2017)

Nice! What stereo setup you got in there?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Jan 10, 2017)

FlatsFishin said:


> Nice! What stereo setup you got in there?


Its just a cheapie BOSS setup, got Bluetooth and what not, don't really care much about it just something for those off times.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Jan 10, 2017)

Well made it home!! Left Florida around 6p and got home about 2am. Will get some pics up later when I get some things cleaned up. Had one issue of me not securing the trolling motor pull rope, now there is a spot in an arch where it was whipping in the wind. Thinking I can just touch up with a little awl grip.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Time to get her wet and slimy!!!


----------



## FlatsFishin (Feb 21, 2017)

any completed pics?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Jan 10, 2017)

Got her wet this afternoon for a couple hours, gotta make some adjustments on the trailer, bluetooth was difficult to connect, and need some torque tab adjustment. Other than that things went great, its a fun little skiff. Got an hour on the motor and cracked it for a few seconds..hit 30 on gps. Might need a different prop, but I got time to play with that later. Took a few casts in some of my (spots) nadda...oh well maybe tomorrow.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Got her wet this afternoon for a couple hours, gotta make some adjustments on the trailer, bluetooth was difficult to connect, and need some torque tab adjustment. Other than that things went great, its a fun little skiff. Got an hour on the motor and cracked it for a few seconds..hit 30 on gps. Might need a different prop, but I got time to play with that later. Took a few casts in some of my (spots) nadda...oh well maybe tomorrow.
> View attachment 8715
> View attachment 8716
> View attachment 8717
> View attachment 8718


Nice boat. I can't see in the pic, but does it have the spray rail in the hull?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Jan 10, 2017)

Yea, there is an integrated spray rail.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Jan 10, 2017)

Got back out for a couple hours today, brought the middle one with me. He loves the platform and we got it slimy.


----------



## thirdtime (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks great! I'm heading over in the next few weeks to talk to him about that same basic boat. Talked to Saltmarsh and the build time is 16 months. I don't want to wait that long so I'm looking at this as an option. Keep us posted on your opinion after a few runs.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Jan 10, 2017)

eric_stokes said:


> Looks great! I'm heading over in the next few weeks to talk to him about that same basic boat. Talked to Saltmarsh and the build time is 16 months. I don't want to wait that long so I'm looking at this as an option. Keep us posted on your opinion after a few runs.


Talking with Bobby he said he is slammed also, might be a bit of a wait now. Mine ended up being 16.5 weeks.


----------



## Capt. Brett Shumate (Apr 6, 2017)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Stopped by again today to check on the progress, Bobby thinks he should have it done by close tomorrow. Things are moving right along and I'm looking forward to the long drive home with skiff in tow.
> View attachment 8628
> View attachment 8629
> View attachment 8630





Fish-N-Fool said:


> Got back out for a couple hours today, brought the middle one with me. He loves the platform and we got it slimy.
> View attachment 8752
> View attachment 8753



whats the beam on the 16, and how's the handling like on err


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Jan 10, 2017)

Beam is 69". This is my first skiff so not sure what handling your wondering about, got just a little over 2 hrs on the motor. I will probably need more time on it before I can give in depth feedback.


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

Nice SS I'm thinking about moving up to the 16...


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks, I like it. Next month I will be in St. Augustine fishing for 3 days, will get to see how it poles and drafts..ect.


----------



## GnarlyD (Jul 1, 2015)

I can't wait to hear more about this boat. Along with a true draft loaded, i am very curious on how it handles some wind and chop, and how dry it is....


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Jan 10, 2017)

GnarlyD said:


> I can't wait to hear more about this boat. Along with a true draft loaded, i am very curious on how it handles some wind and chop, and how dry it is....


Lol, i'm sure I will get my ass pounded in a stiff chop. As far as draft goes I should have no problem getting into sub 6-7". I have got sprayed when into a crosswind...but I kinda expect that


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Does Skimmer build their own trailers ?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Jan 10, 2017)

trekker said:


> Does Skimmer build their own trailers ?


No, they use Continental. I got a Magic Tilt bc my cousin works for them.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

How do you like your skimmer skiff build so far? Looks like a sweet skiff


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> How do you like your skimmer skiff build so far? Looks like a sweet skiff


I personally love it...


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Lip snatcher what kinda motor you got on it, any speed numbers?


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Lip snatcher what kinda motor you got on it, any speed numbers?


20 hp honda 4 blade...lately I've been getting around 23 to 25 with all the wind and choppy water... usually I get 25 to 27 with me and gear...


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Thats a 14’ you have correct?


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

Yes 14.6


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sweet I like the simplicity of the skimmer skiffs, not too much extra. I have a 30 hp etec on a John boat and can’t decide if I should get the 14 or 16


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

If you have any more questions feel free to hit me up... Good luck


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Hey nice build. How do you like that 40hp? What’s your top speed?


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sweet skiff


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Any updates on the speed or how this boat is working out for you?


----------

